# Buddy flew away...:(



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Hey guys and girls...my hand raised cocktiel thats about 2 years old flew away today..i always take her to the laundry room in my unit which i seperate from my apartment...the windows are alwasys shut and she was doing her normal thing then all of a sudden she got spooked...i have a roof..which you have to walk up 2 flights of stairs to get to...and buddy just flew straight up and out the roof door( didnt no it had been opened..)i live on the top floor of a 5 story building and i managed to just see her fly out the door...he was flying high as! and flying everywhere...i was calling him and he was replying to me...but he was getting further and further away...everytime i did his whistle thing he would wistle back untill he got out of my vision...i live in a popular neibourhood with 100's of tree's...i kinda saw where she tried to land and i went running and calling but had no reply within the first 30 mins of looking...i went around looking for 2 1/5 hours around 3 streets...and at certain times when i was calling her i could hear her chirping back..i was frantically trying to keep comunication to find her but the closer i got the sound...the more it sounded like it was coming from somewhere else...


Im so sad and worried...iv red facts on what to do...whats your guys opinion on the odds of her flying back to the top of the roof....its quite high and surviving the first night? its quite cold in my area at the moment...


Thanks guys...

Nick


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I hope you get her back. Don't give up. Post flyers and keep looking ....

It would be horrible to loose a bird that way. I`m sorry it happened to you. But don't give up. People find their birds all the time. Hope you will be one of those people too.


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks...i will post flyers...i just feel terrible knowing that she is looking for me...so she can eat or something...

Do they know how to find food and water on their own?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry, I know how it feels. I've lost 2 Cockatiels and never got them back. 

BUT Charlie my mum's Cockatiel escaped, was missing for 3 days and returned on the 3rd day, so don't give up hope!


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

SOLACE! how r ya? i rember asking you about the new cage i should get buddy


----------



## dude (Mar 29, 2010)

I don't know if they know how to find food and water. I`m sure they will go looking when hungry and thirsty but who knows if they find it or not ... pet cockatiels don't have to search wide areas for food and water when they are in their cages.


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry  I really hope you get her back! I agree, put up signs offering a reward and you should call the vets and animal shelters in the area to alert them that your bird is lost. Give them your contact info so they can call you if someone brings her in.

Where do you live? If it makes you feel any better, I live in Alaska- where it gets very cold in the winter- and I once found a lost cockatiel outside in January. He was okay, too! He hadn't been lost for very long. I'll bet it was colder then than it is wherever you are, so hopefully Buddy won't get cold.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

I feel so sorry for you.... I so hope you can find your little one. I don't know how I would cope if I lost one of mine little treasures.


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks guys...still no luck..

i live in australia...in sydney at brighton le sands...right next to the beach


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I hope you find her...try looking for her at dusk, its easier to find them then. And make sure you have a flashlight with you because if you do find her, if you shine the light in her eyes it'll shock her for a split second so you can grab her. Good Luck!!!


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

I know how distressing it is. I lost my little girl, Pepper, not all that long ago. If there are pet shops in your area, go to them and give them your details just in case someone takes Buddy there instead of the vets etc. Also call your radio stations. Sometimes they do lost and found on air. Definitely do posters and even a letter box drop. And wishing you all the luck you need!


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Take a look at this thread I posted:
http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=14073
Most of it you may have read, but its ideas I collected.

If you have light posts around your house, look up near those. People never realize that losing a bird is such an accident like that. It always happens when you never think it could. I'm so sorry. I more than understand how you feel.

The sooner you act, the sooner you can get him back.
The more tame he is, the more of a chance he'll come down to someone. Don't give up.
Its been 2 1/2 weeks and i'm still searching for my bird. Just people on craigslist keep flagging my ad now. Honestly, some people have no soul...


----------



## chris24 (May 3, 2010)

Good luck in findingyour bird. The flyers are a good idea


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Do you guys think he would of survived a night if he was in a tree? like would he of died from the cold?
Adding to this there are hudreds of miner birds in my area...along with crows magpies and casawaris...i dont think he is alive anymore..


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

One other thing I though of too, I know that Woolworths and Coles have the big noticeboards in Kal. Maybe there too? Might be worth it to take a flier there and pin it on the noticeboard.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Nickd said:


> Do you guys think he would of survived a night if he was in a tree? like would he of died from the cold?
> Adding to this there are hudreds of miner birds in my area...along with crows magpies and casawaris...i dont think he is alive anymore..


I still worry that Pepper got taken by a butcher bird or crow , and it breaks my heart to think of her having such a terrible ending. But at the moment, put all of your energy into doing everything you can for your little one. Hopefully she found a safe haven for the night. Still have my fingers crossed that you find your little bird safe and sound.


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks so much guys...

i stuck up about 20 posters around my area and one at the vet...


----------



## braveheartdogs (May 14, 2009)

Nickd said:


> Thanks...i will post flyers...i just feel terrible knowing that she is looking for me...so she can eat or something...
> 
> Do they know how to find food and water on their own?


I would make flyers RIGHT AWAY, it's important to get on it quickly. Take them to vets, pet stores and put them everywhere. I would list her on Craigslist too!


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

hehe ^^ look above your post 


I hope you find Buddy, I know how sad it is to lose a bird this way :*(


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Update guys.. i got a call at 7 am from a man down the street i know...he is a bird lover him self and has resucued many in his time..he was doing his usual morning walk and he came across buddy right at the beach front, infront of a restaurant on the beach on the wooden planks, were all the pidgeons and seagulls hang out. Buddy had not 1 feather missing he said, and look perfectly fine, but unfortunatly the cold had got to her, she was in her final sleep. he said i can come pick her up or he can give her a burial...i said for him to give her a burial because i dont no if i could stand looking at her passed away like i did with my last bird...its heart breaking..

i feel so terrible about it, words cant exaplain and im sure you guys understand....but the truth is as the bird store owner told me...cocktiels are birds on the go and they just live life as everything comes to them. Id like to think that buddy was thinking of me etc but the truth is she probably wouldnt because of the situation, and in a way i feel better about it because its depressing to think that she was truamatized, trying to find where i am , and why have i left her. thinking that is heartbreaking. so im so sorry buddy, i love you so much, forgive me...
Thanks so much for your support guys, much apreciated, it really is.
Rest in peace you silly bird...:'(


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Oh honey I'm so sorry!!! At least you know what happened to her right? And now she's flying free. Please don't blame yourself, accidents happen and you did all you could to find her.


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Yea im just guessing she died from the cold...im happy she hadnt been butcherd by all the birds in my area tho... just cant get this deep sense of sorrow out of my stomach...i let her down...


----------



## Berdnerd (May 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear it ended this way  Poor Buddy  I'm so glad she wasn't torn apart or anything. Hopefully she just felt really sleepy. I'm glad the neighbor found her so you know what happened to her. Her escape was a horrible accident and a reminder that birdies need to wear harnesses even when indoors (but out of their own homes) because a window could be open somewhere or he/she could fly out the door when it opens


----------



## JudyL (Jun 17, 2010)

*Buddy*

Hi ! I am so sorry to hear of your Buddy. I think my only thought would be: Was that cockatiel really Buddy. I suppose you asked enough questions to know that. I understand you not wanting to see your Buddy gone. And as someone mentioned, at least you do know what happened.

We lost our Molly one year ago today and I still look at found birds on the web every day. I just can't find closure. Molly did leave us with a mate and 3 kids. Unfortunately none of them have her great personality. She was the special one.

When our Molly flew she was on my husbands shoulder and he didn't realize it and walked outside, she got spooked and he saw her fly off his shoulder.
I posted over 200 flyer's and posted on the web etc. I mainly got some very nice calls from well wishers or people that thought they saw her and some very mean calls from people. I won't go into that but I never expected mean calls. But it was a real roller coaster ride of emotions for a couple of months.

We did find Molly the next day after she flew, very high in a tree (3 stories up) and someone saw her in his yard 2 days after that but could not catch her. 
What I learned from my vet and I want everyone to know this .... after we waited by that tall tree for 5 hrs for her to come to us ... and she knew we where there and we bought her mate in a cage and they kept talking to one another was...a cockatiel does not fly straight down,they do not know how , they fly down like a plane lands.
So hind sight we should of been a couple houses away from the tree and maybe she would of flew down to us.
My heart is with you. Do NOT blame yourself it was just a freak accident. And it also happened to us and it happens to other people too...so try to understand it was just a horrible accident, one which you could not of know would happen. I hope you soon find it in your heart to forgive yourself. Take Care. My thoughts are with you. Peace to you.


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Oh, that makes me sad to hear Buddy passed on. I'm so so sorry.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

Im so sorry to hear about Buddy.


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buddy


----------



## Nickd (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks allot guys. i appreciate all your words. i guess theonly thing i dont miss is cleaning the cage now. lol


----------

